# 2008 700 Grizzly axle boot replacement-HELP



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a buddy of mine that I am trying to replace a front outer boot on the axle. I cannot for the life of me think how the actual joints separate. I got the axle out and in a vise.

If there is someone on here that can help, thanks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If they are like the brutes (I would think they'd be built basically the same) then theres actually a groove cut through the splines all the way around the axle that has a little snap on type keeper ring...pretty much gotta knock the cv joint off the axle. Its a Pain, but it will come off... just make sure not to hit the cv cup directly with the hammer as it will probably break it...I used a short piece of 2x4 last time I had to do it. One of the local guys that works on these things uses a medium size brass hammer and hits directly on the base of the cup...dunno why brass but thats what he uses


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

OK. Me thinks i can remember now. too many Bud Litghts may have hindered my thinking last night. Man it was hot!!!!!!!! FYI, the brass hammer is used because brass bends and dents because it is softer than steel. Keeps down damage. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Makes sense... glad I could help


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

lock in vise. hit handle of vise couple of times with 3lb. hammer (to tighten so the axel dosent move) use the same 3lb. hammer to hit the cup it wont break. if that dosent work call mark at twisted custom atv he has a tool to help get the cup off.

if ur just changing the boot cut old boot off. with axel in vise get a small funnel put funnel over cup (pointed end up) lube funnel slide boot over funnel inside out. so when its on axel its right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

